# S&W M&P 9mm vs XD(M) 9mm



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all, I am new and have been browsing a lot. I am not trying to start a feud because I'm sure there are a lot of people partial to both, but, i'm looking for input on these two guns and if its worth the extra 100 - (150 for the bi-tone I'm looking at). It has been over ten years since I've really been around any type of handgun and I'm very uninformed about them in general. I like the feel of them both and have done a bunch of online research. the points i like about the s&w are the looks and the fact that i can get a thumb safety which seems to make the wife more comfortable and maybe me too. For the xdm i like the looks and feel also and the match grade barrel (more accurate the better right?) but I'm not sure on how helpful or harmful the grip safety would prove to be. I guess another concern i had was recoil i know in my heart i want a 40.cal but i have extremely arthritic wrists (wow am i really whining in a gun forum?) and the less they are bent around and banged on the better. i put 5 rounds through a 40 cal compact of some kind and was fine with it but if i wanna practice a lot i think 9mm would be better. I have heard the xdm is one of the softest shooting 40s so i am hoping that transfers down to the 9mm as well. I think i am leaning towards the xdm, thoughts anyone, thanks for reading and sorry its so long a post just excited about getting my new toy.
Also is it reasonably possible to conceal a gun of that size, I'm taking the required safety class for concealed carry permit next month mostly to take any problems out of transporting it around, doubt i will carry it on my person a lot,but, maybe sometimes


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

diskgolfer109 said:


> Hello all, I am new and have been browsing a lot. I am not trying to start a feud because I'm sure there are a lot of people partial to both, but, i'm looking for input on these two guns and if its worth the extra 100 - (150 for the bi-tone I'm looking at).


The bi-tone is just aesthetic, there's no benefit other than some find it visually appealing. If you like it and you don't mind paying for it, go for it. But as you had to ask, I'd say just get the black on black. 
 


> It has been over ten years since I've really been around any type of handgun and I'm very uninformed about them in general.


Read, read, read, and read some more here. If you're a previous shooter, take some time to ease back in. Remember the fundamentals and take your time.
 


> I like the feel of them both and have done a bunch of online research. the points i like about the s&w are the looks and the fact that i can get a thumb safety which seems to make the wife more comfortable and maybe me too.



A good selling point, opinions on the thumb safety vary, I could take it or leave it. If it makes it go easier with the wife, it might be worth it. But if you get the model with the thumb safety, you've go to practice, practice, practice on swiping that thumb safety off while drawing the gun.



> For the xdm i like the looks and feel also and the match grade barrel (more accurate the better right?) but I'm not sure on how helpful or harmful the grip safety would prove to be.


Again, opinions vary but if I had to have either a thumb safety or a grip safety, I'd go with the grip safety, it gets deactivated just by grabbing the gun.




> I guess another concern i had was recoil i know in my heart i want a 40.cal but i have extremely arthritic wrists (wow am i really whining in a gun forum?) and the less they are bent around and banged on the better. i put 5 rounds through a 40 cal compact of some kind and was fine with it but if i wanna practice a lot i think 9mm would be better. I have heard the xdm is one of the softest shooting 40s so i am hoping that transfers down to the 9mm as well.


Get the 9mm, from what I hear arthritis rarely gets "better" but often get worse. I find the XDM to be a soft shooter, but the M&P isn't bad either.



> I think i am leaning towards the xdm, thoughts anyone, thanks for reading and sorry its so long a post just excited about getting my new toy.
> Also is it reasonably possible to conceal a gun of that size, I'm taking the required safety class for concealed carry permit next month mostly to take any problems out of transporting it around, doubt i will carry it on my person a lot,but, maybe sometimes


I carry the XDM around just fine, it's all about the holster, belt, and mode of dress.

I made some more points here : S&W M&P40, Springfield XDM 40 or Glock 22


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

No real wrong choice here:smt023
I personally love the two tone look myself, but i have a liking of high contrast patterns. As far as the worth the money, that is your decision, is the $150 half a weeks pay or chump change? Only you can decide that.
Thumb Safety, if it makes the wife happier then I guess that is good (just make sure both of you understand it will mean extra practice and dry fire to build the reflex), but I would be just as happy with the grip safety (either is more than my current HD and idpa gun have).
Personally I bought my wife the Julie Goloski M&P (a.ka. teh Fem and P, with the pink) and it is nice, but i am lusting after the XD(m) as it is the best feeling in my hand of anything i have piucked up in years.

Read sentence #1 again


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

i tested both guns and they are both fine and ver comparable. [Refer to my thread "which pistol to choose"]


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for taking the time to answer this post. After alot of research online and fondling in the store i came home today with a new xdm9mm in all black. prob woulda got the two tone but woulda have to order and wait. paid 650 for it hope that was a good price. now if it would stop snowing i could go try it out. who can recomend a good holster? think i want the in the waistband type


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on the XDM. They're great guns.

I'm an M&P shooter, but I had to look really hard to choose. I went M&P based on recoil control, since I shoot USPSA. But I've owned 4 XDs, and never had an issue.

Enjoy!

JW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Holsters*



diskgolfer109 said:


> thanks for taking the time to answer this post. After alot of research online and fondling in the store i came home today with a new xdm9mm in all black. prob woulda got the two tone but woulda have to order and wait. paid 650 for it hope that was a good price. now if it would stop snowing i could go try it out. who can recomend a good holster? think i want the in the waistband type


Congrats, $650 isn't bad, I've seen them as high as $680.

I've got 2 holsters for my XDM (three if you include the XDM Gear/Fobus holster)

My IWB is a HBE Com III


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I carry my XDsc9 in a Crossbreed Supertuck. Comfy all day. Not pretty, but works great. Good luck.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dgolf go try all the guns you are asking about, Rent,beg ,borrow what ever but try them first then make you choose after unless you have alot of money


----------

